# RCP auf MAC bauen



## Gast2 (25. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

ich benutz Windows und will jetzt meinen RCP sagen er soll für MAC eine ausführbare Datei bauen? Aber ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung Unable to find plug-in: org.eclipse.swt.cocoa.macosx_3.5.1.v3555a. Please check the error log for more details.
aber ich hab das delta packet installiert und meinem tagret paltform dazu genommen...


----------



## Gast2 (25. Dez 2009)

ah mit dem richtigen delta packet hats wunderbar geklappt =)...
Nur seit das installiert bekomm ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung

```
java.util.MissingResourceException: Can't find bundle for base name messages, locale en_DE
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.throwMissingResourceException(ResourceBundle.java:1521)
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.getBundleImpl(ResourceBundle.java:1260)
	at java.util.ResourceBundle.getBundle(ResourceBundle.java:715)
	at message.Messages.<clinit>(Messages.java:10)
	at ui.views.PropertiesView.createPartControl(PropertiesView.java:39)
```

die Datei ist 100 pro da ich weiß echt nicht warum er auf einmal die Datei nimmer findet und wenn ich das ganze exportier dann klappts ???Weiß jemand was mein eclipse verhauen hat?


----------



## Gast2 (26. Dez 2009)

Naja will halt nicht klappen

```
C:\workspace\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.pde.core\temp\org.eclipse.pde.container.feature\assemble.org.eclipse.pde.container.feature.macosx.cocoa.x86.xml:97: java.lang.NullPointerException
java.lang.NullPointerException
```


----------



## Gast2 (26. Dez 2009)

nachdem nach ich nach 100 jahren es exportiert bekommen hab bekomm ich folgende fehlermeldung beim starten


```
!ENTRY org.eclipse.update.configurator 4 0 2009-12-26 16:50:02.067
!MESSAGE Could not install bundle plugins/org.eclipse.ui.cocoa_1.0.0.I20090525-2000.jar   Bundle "org.eclipse.ui.cocoa" version "1.0.0.I20090525-2000" has already been installed from: reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.ui.cocoa_1.0.0.I20090525-2000.jar

!ENTRY org.eclipse.update.configurator 4 0 2009-12-26 16:50:02.352
!MESSAGE Could not install bundle plugins/org.eclipse.ui.workbench.nl_de_3.5.0.v20091121043401.jar   Bundle "org.eclipse.ui.workbench.nl_de" version "3.5.0.v20091121043401" has already been installed from: reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.ui.workbench.nl_de_3.5.0.v20091121043401.jar

!ENTRY org.eclipse.update.configurator 4 0 2009-12-26 16:50:02.649
!MESSAGE Could not install bundle plugins/org.eclipse.ui.workbench_3.5.1.M20090826-0800a.jar   Bundle "org.eclipse.ui.workbench" version "3.5.1.M20090826-0800a" has already been installed from: reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.ui.workbench_3.5.1.M20090826-0800a.jar

!ENTRY org.eclipse.update.configurator 4 0 2009-12-26 16:50:02.929
!MESSAGE Could not install bundle plugins/org.eclipse.ui_3.5.1.M20090902-1000.jar   Bundle "org.eclipse.ui" version "3.5.1.M20090902-1000" has already been installed from: reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.ui_3.5.1.M20090902-1000.jar

!ENTRY org.eclipse.update.configurator 4 0 2009-12-26 16:50:03.216
!MESSAGE Could not install bundle plugins/org.eclipse.update.configurator_3.3.0.v20090312.jar   Bundle "org.eclipse.update.configurator" version "3.3.0.v20090312" has already been installed from: reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.update.configurator_3.3.0.v20090312.jar

!ENTRY org.eclipse.update.configurator 4 0 2009-12-26 16:50:03.503
!MESSAGE Could not install bundle plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.cocoa.macosx.x86_64_1.0.1.R35x_v20090707/   Bundle "org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.cocoa.macosx.x86_64" version "1.0.1.R35x_v20090707" has already been installed from: reference:file:plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.cocoa.macosx.x86_64_1.0.1.R35x_v20090707

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2009-12-26 16:50:06.276
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.RuntimeException: Application "kinder.application" could not be found in the registry. The applications available are: org.eclipse.equinox.app.error.
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppContainer.startDefaultApp(EclipseAppContainer.java:242)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.MainApplicationLauncher.run(MainApplicationLauncher.java:29)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:585)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2009-12-26 16:50:06.315
!MESSAGE The following is a complete list of bundles which are not resolved, see the prior log entry for the root cause if it exists:
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2009-12-26 16:50:06.315
!MESSAGE Bundle MDK.Solution.Core_1.0.0.200912261616 [2] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 MDK.Solution.Core 2 0 2009-12-26 16:50:06.315
!MESSAGE Missing Constraint: Bundle-RequiredExecutionEnvironment: JavaSE-1.6
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2009-12-26 16:50:06.316
!MESSAGE Bundle MDK.Solution.UI_1.0.0.200912261616 [3] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 MDK.Solution.UI 2 0 2009-12-26 16:50:06.316
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle MDK.Solution.Core_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2009-12-26 16:50:06.316
!MESSAGE Bundle kinder_1.0.0.200912261616 [5] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 kinder 2 0 2009-12-26 16:50:06.316
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle MDK.Solution.UI_1.0.0.
!SUBENTRY 2 kinder 2 0 2009-12-26 16:50:06.316
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle MDK.Solution.Core_1.0.0.
```


----------



## Wildcard (27. Dez 2009)

```
!MESSAGE Bundle MDK.Solution.Core_1.0.0.200912261616 [2] was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 MDK.Solution.Core 2 0 2009-12-26 16:50:06.315
!MESSAGE Missing Constraint: Bundle-RequiredExecutionEnvironment: JavaSE-1.6
```
Mit Java 6 starten oder die Execution Environment runter setzen.


----------



## Gast2 (27. Dez 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> ```
> !MESSAGE Bundle MDK.Solution.Core_1.0.0.200912261616 [2] was not resolved.
> !SUBENTRY 2 MDK.Solution.Core 2 0 2009-12-26 16:50:06.315
> !MESSAGE Missing Constraint: Bundle-RequiredExecutionEnvironment: JavaSE-1.6
> ...



Dachte ich auch erst, ABER ich dachte wenn ich im product JavaSE-1.6 bei MAC OS anhake 
Also bei launching --> Specify the execution environment of the product. The respective default JRE will be bundled with the product.

Dann exportiert er mir ja die jre mit und ich dachte die nutzt er dann auch oder täusch ich mich da und verstehe das falsch?


----------



## Gast2 (27. Dez 2009)

Aber mit java 6 funktioniert es... versteh dann aber leider den haken nicht und warum er eine jre mit ausliefert ^^...


----------



## Wildcard (27. Dez 2009)

Welche VM ist denn in der eclipse.ini eingetragen? Wenn dort keine eingetragen ist, dann wird die Standard VM des Systems verwendet.


----------



## Gast2 (28. Dez 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Welche VM ist denn in der eclipse.ini eingetragen? Wenn dort keine eingetragen ist, dann wird die Standard VM des Systems verwendet.



Nee in der config.ini ist nichts eingetragen er exportiert einfach nur die jre...


----------



## Wildcard (28. Dez 2009)

Also, dann nimmt er was das System auswählt. Wenn du eine spezielle möchtest, trage sie in die ini ein.


----------



## Gast2 (28. Dez 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Also, dann nimmt er was das System auswählt. Wenn du eine spezielle möchtest, trage sie in die ini ein.



Müsste ich mal testen danke


----------



## sacha (29. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

Du hast weiter oben Du (26.12.2009, 16:02) von einem Problem berichtet, das Du später offenbar selbst gelöst hast:

C:\workspace\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.pde.core\temp\org.eclipse.pde.container.feature\assemble.org.eclipse.pde.container.feature.macosx.cocoa.x86.xml:97: java.lang.NullPointerException

Ich stehe z.Z. vor demselben Problem unter Eclipse 3.5.1

Falls Du Dich noch daran erinnerst, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du mir die Lösung verrätst.


----------



## Gast2 (29. Dez 2009)

Also bei mir was das Problem, dass ich eine Windows und MAC Version zusammen bauen hab lassen.
Bei windows hab ich im product icons gehabt für die exe angegeben für mac hab ich keine icns Datei angegeben. Das hat Probleme gemacht hab ich beides oder nichts eingetragen ging es.


----------

